# Help! Leaking Bulkhead...



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey all,

I have a leaking bulkhead coming out of the base/floor of my aquarium - everything was fine 'til we moved the tank/sump to a new stand (the pipe ~appears~ straight, and not on an angle).

I have undone the bulkhead nut several times, then cleaned any salt/residue from the washer (which looks to be in good shape, and no visible chips to the glass in the tank, nor cracks in the bulkhead itself?), then reseated it hand tight, but a steady persistent drip of water continues to come from it...

What do you recommend to fix? New bulkheads? Silicone around the washer/grommet where it meets the glass?

I understand if I use silicone, that the Blue GE one is "aquarium safe"? (no mildew inhibitors, right?)

If I need to replace bulkheads, then where do I buy them from? I just came back from Home Depot, and their 'plumbing guy' had never heard of them. If I go this route, I'll need to find somewhere open tomorrow (Saturday)

Thanks for any help...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Asking for a bulkhead in a HD, Lowes or Rona is always funny. I tried asking for one at the new Lowes in Whitby just to see the reaction of the guy in plumbing. He said oh yeah no problem, went an got a pad of paper and starting drawing a bulkhead, well, the type of bulkhead you would have in your basement reno. He then told me to go down to lumber and they would help me out. Always good for a laugh.

Bulkheads are very tempermental. Is your tank empty now? Clean on the inside of the tank really well were the rubber washer would sit. The bulkhead fits in the hole nicely and the hole isn't too large?

If all else fails, check with Tyler at BWI Plumbing.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks UTC.

The tank is semi filled right now. It WAS filled completely, but when we changed the stand I took +/- half the water out and put it into potable water vats - right now I have live rock, live sand and a stowaway hermit crab(!) sat in half a tank of water with 2 powerheads for circulation and a heater.

The holes for the bulkheads are not 'snug' - they are a little wider than the bulkheads, but on the metal stand, that certainly didn't present an issue - it's only when we changed stand that this problem presented itself... Could silicone around the washer help to resolve this do you think? 

Honestly, if it wasn't for my angst, I might have laughed at the Home Despot assistant's response.

Where are BWI situated? And do you know whether I can visit them tomorrow, and are they likely to carry this kind of thing in inventory?

Sorry - spot the over-anxious SW-noob!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You have PM

I am not open Saturday or Sunday. But if your in a Jam I can meet you at my shop in markham. I have every size bulkhead in stock up to 2"


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Responded - Thanks Aquatic Designs.


----------

